# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  avast! Home Edition - инструкция по установке и использованию

## kps

Итак, Вы скачали русскую версию avast! Home Edition и начинаете инсталляцию.
Читаем внимательно, затем нажимаем на "Далее".



Для установки программы необходимо согласиться с лицензионным соглашением.
Читаем, соглашаемся и жмем на "Далее".


Выбираем папку, в которую будет установлена программа и жмем на "Далее".


Выбираем нормальную конфигурацию и жмем на "Далее".



Настраиваем защиту электронной почты.




Всё, установка завершена. Перезагружаем комп.


Запускаем программу. Подключаемся к интернету и обновляемся, используя соответсвующий пункт меню.
Затем жмем на указанную ниже кнопку для выбора всех жестких дисков для сканирования.


Выбираем "Полное сканирование" и "Просмотр архивов".
Затем жмем на кнопку слева для запуска сканирования.


Если во время сканирования будет обнаружен вирус, то Вы увидите такое окошко.
Из возможных действий лучше всего выбрать то действие, к-рое рекомендуется (написано после слов "Рекомендованное действие")


После завершения сканирования будут показаны результаты, где можно также выбрать действия над инфицированными файлами.

Все  :Smiley: 
Короткая ссылка http://www.securinfo.ru/AvastHomeEdition

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Класс  :Smiley:

----------


## Andrey

Я бы порекомендовал выбрать выборочную установку и не устанавливать скины, тогда интерфейс у сканера более серьёзный (рабочий), а не "шутовской" (игрушечный).

----------


## Geser

> Я бы порекомендовал выбрать выборочную установку и не устанавливать скины, тогда интерфейс у сканера более серьёзный (рабочий), а не "шутовской" (игрушечный).


Так народу нравятся прибамбасы обычно  :Smiley:

----------


## Andrey

> Настраиваем защиту электронной почты.


В последней версии (avast! 4 Home/Pro Edition v4.5.561), при установки программы, защиту электронной почты настраивать не надо. Настройка происходит автоматически.
При перезагрузки PC, будет предложено произвести полное сканирование, при начальной загрузке ОС.

----------


## Andrey

> Так народу нравятся прибамбасы обычно


В avast&#039;e тьма настроек и скины очень мешают нормальной (точной) настройке программы.

----------


## Geser

> В avast&#039;e тьма настроек и скины очень мешают нормальной (точной) настройке программы.


Так инструкция же для чайников. Они в настройки не лезут обычно  :Smiley: 
Если есть желание, то напиши инструкцию по тонкой настройке  :Wink:

----------


## Geser

Кстати, неплохо бы указть точную версию, для которой инструкция.

----------


## Andrey

kps проделал хорошую работу  :Wink: , но на устаревшей версии программы :&#039;(.
В новой версии есть некоторые существенные усовершенствования, так что статью надо откорректировать.

P.S.: kps не обижайся, но данная программа стоит на одном из PC у меня на работе (в тестовых целях) и поэтому мелкие  недочеты в статье режут глаз  :Wink: .

----------


## Andrey

> Кстати, неплохо бы указть точную версию, для которой инструкция.


Если глаза и память меня не подводят  :Smiley: , скорее всего avast v4.5.518

----------


## Andrey

> Так инструкция же для чайников. Они в настройки не лезут обычно 
> Если есть желание, то напиши инструкцию по тонкой настройке


Желание есть  :Smiley: , но нет времени :&#039;(. Экзамены скоро   :&#039;(.

----------


## Andrey

Много интересного о программе можно подчеркнуть здесь http://www.avast.ru/
------------------------------------------------------------------
http://www.avast.ru/contacts.htm
Все вопросы, касающиеся продуктов Avast!, вы можете задать по электронной почте: [email protected].

Geser.
Если последние строки звучат у меня,как реклама, удаляй нафиг.

----------


## Geser

Не боись, я не страдаю параноей  :Smiley:  Реклама по теме не заперщается.

----------


## kps

Всем привет!
Насчет версии -  я без понятия, какая самая новая и какую я испробовал  :Smiley:  
Но скажу точно, что качал ее с оф. сайта http://www.avast.ru/ по этой ссылке http://files.avast.com/iavs4pro/setuprus.exe
Так что по идее должна быть самая новая. Проверить не могу - уже удалил  :Smiley: 
А вообще - мои впечатления о программке не самые лучшие. Одно ложное срабатывание... сканирует при полной проверке оч очень долго   :Sad:

----------


## Andrey

Программа avast! мне очень симпатизирует. Особенно нравится то, что компания не поленилась произвести русификацию интерфейса.

Но AntiVir (http://www.free-av.com/) навсегда останется "моей первой и единственной любовью" (+ сканер KAV для подстраховки).

Обновления у avast&#039;a в среднем занимают не более 20-80кб (и нет дурацкой привычки, как у KAV, ежемесячно, целиком переписывать антивирусные базы), обновление программы - приблизительно 200-500кб, что существенный плюс по сравнению с AntiVir&#039;ом, что в свою очередь наводит на мысли о смене движка на avast!. 
http://www.avast.ru/Free_avast_home_edition.htm

----------


## Geser

Проблема только в одном

Scanner  Malware name  Time taken  
AntiVir  X  0.20 seconds  
Avast  X  1.51 seconds  
AVG Antivirus  X  0.82 seconds  
BitDefender  Adware.Svr32.A  0.38 seconds  
ClamAV  X  0.42 seconds  
Dr.Web  Trojan.DownLoader.1531  0.56 seconds  
F-Prot Antivirus  X  0.11 seconds  
Fortinet  X  0.52 seconds  
Kaspersky Anti-Virus  Trojan.Win32.Small.cr  0.65 seconds  
mks_vir  Trojan.Small.Cr  0.22 seconds  
NOD32  Win32/Small.CR  0.47 seconds  
Norman Virus Control  Sandbox: W32/Downloader  2.46 seconds

----------


## Andrey

> Всем привет!
> Насчет версии -  я без понятия, какая самая новая и какую я испробовал  
> А вообще - мои впечатления о программке не самые лучшие. Одно ложное срабатывание... сканирует при полной проверке оч очень долго


У новой (v4.5.561) движок пошустрей.
Сканирование при начальной загрузки ОСи занимает минут 20-30, при работе ОСи около 1 - 1:30.
Случайно не под 98-ми ставил? Когда качал?

----------


## Andrey

> Проблема только в одном
> 
> Scanner  Malware name  Time taken  
> AntiVir  X  0.20 seconds  
> Avast  X  1.51 seconds  
> AVG Antivirus  X  0.82 seconds  
> BitDefender  Adware.Svr32.A  0.38 seconds  
> ClamAV  X  0.42 seconds  
> Dr.Web  Trojan.DownLoader.1531  0.56 seconds  
> ...


Странно, вроде отсылал им (AntiVir, avast, mks) Trojan.Win32.Small.cr недели две назад. Скорее всего проблема в Linux AV сканерах.

В AntiVir&#039;е мне сказали, что базы  adware/spyware будут в скором времени.
avast вообще на письма с присланными вирусами не отвечает.
mks - прислали письмо на польском, суть которого я смутно понял.

----------


## Geser

> Странно, вроде отсылал им (AntiVir, avast, mks) Trojan.Win32.Small.cr недели две назад. Скорее всего проблема в Linux AV сканерах.


Скорее всего, что у них не хватает вирусных аналитиков, как и во многих других фирмах.

----------


## kps

> Случайно не под 98-ми ставил? Когда качал?


Качал сегодня... Ставил именно под 98  :Wink: )

----------


## Andrey

> Скорее всего, что у них не хватает вирусных аналитиков, как и во многих других фирмах.


Брось мне в ящик (new-virus#mail.ru) Trojan.Win32.Small.cr, чтобы не искать у себя в коллекции, проверю в Off-Line.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Andrey

> Качал сегодня... Ставил именно под 98 )


Тогда все ясно. У меня под XP стоит, отсюда и разница. 
Извини, если попал под горячую руку  :Wink: .

----------


## Geser

> Брось мне в ящик (new-virus#mail.ru) Trojan.Win32.Small.cr, чтобы не искать у себя в коллекции, проверю в Off-Line.


А это не я проверял. Просто зашел на http://virusscan.jotti.dhs.org/  :Smiley:

----------


## Andrey

> А это не я проверял. Просто зашел на http://virusscan.jotti.dhs.org/


Значит, придется поискать у себя :&#039;(.
Одна беда. Заразы столько, что нет времени как-то систематизировать все :&#039;(.

----------


## Casper

> Значит, придется поискать у себя :&#039;(.
> Одна беда. Заразы столько, что нет времени как-то систематизировать все :&#039;(.


Для целей быстрой систематизации имеющейся коллекции вирусов могу посоветовать несколько прог, которые работают с логами Касперского (правда с английскими только...). 
Найти их можно тут: http://vx.netlux.org/vx.php?id=uidx
Сам пользуюсь CollectionMaker. Удобная очень и неприхотливая утилитка! Главное уйму времени мне сэкономила (2000 вирусов ручками сортировать не дело!)

----------

